# Microsoft Word Problem



## Don_Pazo (18. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Dokument (Word 2003) mit 500 Seiten (Text und Bilder), Größe 6,56 MB, auch mit einige hiperlinks.

Das Problem ist das ich nichts mehr in dieser Dokument Einfügen kann, weil ich die Meldung



> "Es wurden zu viele Änderungen im Dokument vorgenommen. Der Vorgang bleibt daher unvollständig. Speicher Sie Ihre Arbeit."


bekomme.

*Kennt jeman dieses Problem 
Was kann man dagegen tun ?*


----------



## akrite (18. August 2006)

500 Seiten , WOW ! Es ist mir schleierhaft, wie Du es überhaupt bis dahin geschafft hast - Word ist nämlich nicht für diese Größe von Dokumenten ausgelegt. Ich rate, wechsel möglichst schnell zu einem anderen Programm, QuarkXpress oder Adobe InDesign, bevor Dich der FormatKillerBug einholt und teile Deines Dokumentes verschwinden läßt....

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## tobee (18. August 2006)

Nachlesen kann man das auf der offiziellen Microsoft Homepage.

In der Praxis gibt es viele glaubhafte und gut dokumentierte Hinweise, dass die Probleme schon weit früher beginnen. Allerdings kann ich aus diesen Schilderungen keine absolute Empfehlung ableiden also z.B. etwas überspitzt formuliert ab 12.234 MB gibt es Probleme.

Tobee


----------



## Norbert Eder (20. August 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachlesen kann man das auf der offiziellen Microsoft Homepage.
> 
> In der Praxis gibt es viele glaubhafte und gut dokumentierte Hinweise, dass die Probleme schon weit früher beginnen. Allerdings kann ich aus diesen Schilderungen keine absolute Empfehlung ableiden also z.B. etwas überspitzt formuliert ab 12.234 MB gibt es Probleme.
> 
> Tobee


@Tobee: Genauer lesen. Er verwendet 2003 und nicht 2000. Zweitens ist mir dein Wert ein wenig schleierhaft, da nicht nachvollziehbar.

@Don_Pazo: Unter Word gibt es die Möglichkeit, beispielsweise für jedes Kapitel ein eigenes Dokument anzulegen und dieses in einem Hauptdokument zusammen zu führen. Ich würde diesen Weg an deiner Stelle nutzen und die meisten Probleme sollten der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------

